# Blending and roasting



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has roasted and blended at the same time in the Genie?

Thinking about my next order of beans in a week or two and fancy a little play around with blending some robusta into a few different beans to test the results....


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Not used a Gene, but think about roasting robusta seperately & post-blending - it tends to roast much hotter than arabica in my experience, and I'd expect that difference to be amplified on the small batch size of a home roaster.

-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice one Roland, ill roast on its own and blend after..


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a good plan to initially start blending post roast.

By experiment you will find some beans can improve blending pre-roast. With careful selection you will find some beans pick up extra flavours being roasted together.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Ron!


----------



## saigoncafe (Mar 17, 2014)

I agree with you so. I also do the same way.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Care to share more info Saigon...


----------

